# Suk - String Quartet 2 op.31 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The longest of Suk's chamber works, the single-movement String Quartet No. 2 was completed in Krecovice in May 1911. This difficult work shows none of his earlier influences and, with its complex harmonies and motivic structure, seemed avant-garde for its day (the Berlin premiere of November 1912 was accompanied by protests from the audience). With its adventurous harmonic palette and darker tones, it's a work seen by some as Suk's finest chamber work and others as a little confused (me). The first three 'movements' are, interestingly, darker slow-paced adagios with only the finale becoming an Allegretto. However, it would be wrong just to think of this work will be some sort of mawkish gloomfest. In many recordings the movements are banded as individual tracks but its actually classed as a single movement quartet with each section usually played attaca to create a solid piece. The work opens with a strongly argued Adagio ma non troppo that begins contemplatively before becoming troubled and argumentative with each instrument fighting for position (it's very much Janacek-esque in intensity). This is a powerful beginning. A series of slow chords introduces the 2nd 'movement'. The harmonised strings sounding more melancholy before a solo violin intervenes. A hint of a dance can be heard and the chords are rhythmic before the music slows again with the cries of violins conjuring up a sadder, more nostalgic part. After some pizzicato the music returns to the sweeter sound of the beginning of the theme. The 3rd section adagio is a little quicker than the first two. Suk provides an adagio mesto, and it's dense chordal harmonies come to the fore bringing a movement of sad nostalgia (perhaps a love lost). Peace is broken partway in as the violins clash with a fine cello part before the movement comes to a hectic head and then finally falls away into another moment of reflection. Attaca, we head into the final movement, where it becomes a little busier and the work becomes more abstract and rhythmically complex. The music drifts and the quartet ends in greater sparsity. My issue with this quartet, and why I prefer the 1st quartet (even though I still enjoy this one), is a question of balance. Those 3 adagios without a break are a little too much and a lighter Intermezzo /scherzo/Allegro would have helped break up the overt tension. It doesn't help that the finale is still hardly quick and lacks resolution. However, please don't think I don't like this quartet, I just think it's too passionately intense and really would have benefited from a lightening of the mood to provide better definition between sections. If you like the Suk of the Asrael Symphony, with a strong Czech character and string modernist tendencies thrown in, then this intense work could be for you. It's certainly a different and unusual work and bears little resemblance to his 1st, more traditional quartet. 

Here's a performance from the Philharmonic String Quartet Berlin, who have recorded this work for the Decurio label (review in this thread). 






There are several recordings of Suk's 2nd quartet that I've reviewed below however I've not been able to hear the Penguin Quartet's recording. 

Just Recommended

Suk (1994) - of the Suk Quartet's 3 recordings this is the weakest, for me. It's capable but the string sound is softer and whilst they bring out the slower, gentler movements eloquently, they don't bring out the modernist tensions here as well as others or themselves in their earlier recordings 
Ondrickovo (1959) - although vigorously performed, strong, rustic and well structured the poor, scratchy, congested mono sound does them no favours at all. Of historical interest and it certainly has its virtues but it doesn't bear repeated listens. 

*Warmly recommended

Suk (1984) *- if their 1994 recording is too smooth then this is more caustic. The Suk capture the swings of mood and difficult rhythms more effectively in a more austere acoustic. Their 3rd movement is very fine in this very decent effort. 

*Heavily recommended

Minguet* - apart from the crisp and firm CPO sound the Minguet find a line through the whole quartet which makes it hang together strongly. Absolutely lovely textures in sparser moments and striking transitions make this a tempting set for those collecting all of Suk's quartet performances. 
*Suk (1973) *- the best of the Suk's recordings, this one captures the quartet's deep understanding and emotions of this quartet and although they are slightly less comfortable in ensemble than the other 2 below they play with a verve and enthusiasm which is highly enjoyable. Very good, more bucolic analogue stereo sound 

*Top Picks 

Vlach (1967)* - slightly broader than the others but the understanding of the players and their beguiling interplay make this one memorable. Listen, for example, to their mesmerising violin 'cries' or their buoyant pizzicato in the 2nd movement to hear how effective this music can be in the capablest of hands. Sadly out of print last time I looked but this has been available to listen to on YouTube for a while now. 

*Philharmonic String Quartet Berlin* - this 2022 performance from the BPO's superb, front row string section members is the most angular and visceral performance here. If the Vlachs will charm and beguile you then the Berliners will batter you with their force of playing which is show-stopping in that first sortie. Rarely have I heard that movement argued so vociferously or intelligently amongst all 4 instruments and in such a vibrant, alive soundstage. Truly wonderful stuff! Personally this is my marginal top pick but I can understand that others may prefer the less febrile alternatives. If this hard-hitting recording isn't to your taste then try the excellent Vlachs (above) or the two previous to it. These are a fine set of recordings to go at.


----------

